# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Keyboard Shortcut for Inserting a Page Break

## Tandy

Is there a keyboard shortcut to insert a page break?

----------


## Ron de Bruin

Hi Tandy

As far as I know there is no shortcut
You can use a macro like this and run it from a button

ActiveSheet.HPageBreaks.Add Before:=Cells(ActiveCell.Row, 1)


--
Regards Ron de Bruin
http://www.rondebruin.nl


"Tandy" <Tandy@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:6D007DDF-A247-4DE8-B85F-4EDA66278A0A@microsoft.com...
> Is there a keyboard shortcut to insert a page break?

----------


## David McRitchie

Hi Tandy,
You would have to create your own macro and shortcut
http://groups.google.co.uk/groups?th...telisphere.com
I hit the wrong one but its the only response with a SUB

List of Excel shortcuts
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/shortx2k.htm

---
HTH,
David McRitchie, Microsoft MVP - Excel    [site changed  Nov. 2001]
My Excel Pages:  http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/excel.htm
Search Page:        http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/search.htm

"Tandy" <Tandy@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote ...
> Is there a keyboard shortcut to insert a page break?

----------


## Paul B

Tandy, not real short but you could use Alt + i then b
--
Paul B
Always backup your data before trying something new
Please post any response to the newsgroups so others can benefit from it
Feedback on answers is always appreciated!
Using Excel 2002 & 2003

"Tandy" <Tandy@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:6D007DDF-A247-4DE8-B85F-4EDA66278A0A@microsoft.com...
> Is there a keyboard shortcut to insert a page break?

----------


## Tandy

Ron,

Thank you so much for your help. I never knew you could create your own
shortcuts using macros. Very convenient! Thank you again!

----------


## Gary L Brown

Tandy,
You could put the macro below into your Personal.xls and set it to a
shortcut.  It is a toggle that adds and deletes a Horizontal Page Break.  To
use the short cut of 'Ctrl-Shift-H', select Tools>Macro>Macros
Hightlight the macro 'HorizontalPageBreakToggle'.
Select Options.
Hold the 'Shift' key and press the 'H' key.
Select 'OK' then 'Cancel'.

'/==============================================/
Public Sub HorizontalPageBreakToggle()
'toggle horizonal page break on and off
Dim blnBreak As Boolean
Dim hBreak As HPageBreak
Dim iHPageBreakItem As Long

On Error Resume Next
blnBreak = False

'if the current cell is at a page break, delete it
For Each hBreak In Application.Worksheets.HPageBreaks
iHPageBreakItem = iHPageBreakItem + 1
If ActiveCell.Row = _
Range(hBreak.Location.Address).Row Then
ActiveSheet.HPageBreaks(iHPageBreakItem).Delete
'page break was found
blnBreak = True
Exit For
End If
Next hBreak

'if the current cell is NOT at a page break, add it
If blnBreak = False Then
ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.HPageBreaks.Add _
Before:=ActiveCell
End If

End Sub
'/==============================================/

HTH,
--
Gary Brown
gary_brown@ge_NOSPAM.com
If this post was helpful, please click the ''''Yes'''' button next to
''''Was this Post Helpfull to you?".


"Tandy" wrote:

> Is there a keyboard shortcut to insert a page break?

----------


## Tandy

Paul,

How do I post to the newsgroup?

----------

